# living in Chiapas



## oravka (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi,

I have been offered a job in Chiapas. The salary would be 8 000 Pesos. Is it possible to get by with it?

Thank you for your replies and comments.

Cheers,
Katarina


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

*rice & bean diet*



oravka said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been offered a job in Chiapas. The salary would be 8 000 Pesos. Is it possible to get by with it?
> 
> ...


Katarina, does living on less than 20USD ( 398 Koruna ) a day sound like living or starvation?

8000Pesos = 159,449 Korunas


----------



## oravka (Dec 30, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Katarina, does living on less than 20USD ( 398 Koruna ) a day sound like living or starvation?
> 
> 8000Pesos = 159,449 Korunas


I am sorry but I do not get your point. Could you explain it to me, please?


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=oravka;679840]Hi,

I have been offered a job in Chiapas. The salary would be 8 000 Pesos. Is it possible to get by with it?

Thank you for your replies and comments.

Cheers,
Katarina[/QUOTE]_

Katarina:

Where in Chiapas? $8,000 Pesos per what period? A week, bi-weekly or per month? Many people get by on less than $8,000 Pesos per month in Chiapas, Mexico´s poorest state and many live entirely outside of the cash economy but that doesn´t mean that that is a desirable lifestyle for all. Many who survive on very little money live largely in a barter economy and have family or tribal support. Let me know more and maybe I can answer your question. No matter what, that sounds like modest recompense but sometimes base salaries are understated in Mexico for various reasons. 

I live in San Cristóbal de Las Casas but there are many rural areas in Chiapas which are much more affordable than that city.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

oravka said:


> I am sorry but I do not get your point. Could you explain it to me, please?


wel you say you are in the chech republic, I was trying to compare what you would be making in dollars and korunas ( koruna is the money of the chech republic) just trying to help....backpackers live on more than 19 dollars a day........good luck with your new job.


----------



## oravka (Dec 30, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> [_QUOTE=oravka;679840]Hi,
> 
> I have been offered a job in Chiapas. The salary would be 8 000 Pesos. Is it possible to get by with it?
> 
> ...




Katarina:

Where in Chiapas? $8,000 Pesos per what period? A week, bi-weekly or per month? Many people get by on less than $8,000 Pesos per month in Chiapas, Mexico´s poorest state and many live entirely outside of the cash economy but that doesn´t mean that that is a desirable lifestyle for all. Many who survive on very little money live largely in a barter economy and have family or tribal support. Let me know more and maybe I can answer your question. No matter what, that sounds like modest recompense but sometimes base salaries are understated in Mexico for various reasons. 

I live in San Cristóbal de Las Casas but there are many rural areas in Chiapas which are much more affordable than that city.[/QUOTE]

Hi,
thank you for your reply. Sorry for that missing information. It would be 8 000 pesos per month after all taxes. I would stay in Comitan which should be a cheap place. I would appreciate any kind of advice on money issues, accommodation, food etc. 

I visited Chiapas in 2003 as a tourist but that was a totally different situation.

Thank you in advance.

regards,
Katarina


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

oravka said:


> [/I]
> 
> Hi,
> thank you for your reply. Sorry for that missing information. It would be 8 000 pesos per month after all taxes. I would stay in Comitan which should be a cheap place. I would appreciate any kind of advice on money issues, accommodation, food etc.
> ...


Katarina: 

Comitan is a very pleasant and prosperous town in the Chiapas Highlands at about 4,000 to 5,000 feet and would probably be a nice place to live. While you may not live a life of luxury, $8,000 Pesos net a month should provide you with a decent life in that city. Forget comparing $8,000 Pesos with your national currency or cost of living whereever you may live at present; you will, in my opinion, find decent affordable housing in Comitan and access to a wide variety of very inexpensive delicious foods at the local markets - easily available at low cost as you learn how to shop. We live adjacent to the huge indigenous market in San Cristóbal and buy a splendid variety of locallly grown produce at unbelievably low prices. We eat very well in Chiapas for far less money that we do when we are living at Lake Chapala. I haven´t shopped for housing in Comitan but I would venture a guess that you can rent decent if modest lodging there for around $1,000 Pesos a month or even less so that should not be a problem. 

Comitan is situated near the border with Guatemala and is in a beautiful highland environment with a number of great sightseeing and cultural opportunities nearby accessable at low cost. A great town. If I had it to do over, I might have moved there instead of San Cristóbal. 

Good luck with this opportunity.


----------

